# Don't you just hate when...



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't you just hate when you are expected to work the weekends? I knew I had a job some offices that were suppose to be ready last Thursday so I show up and no where near being ready, So Friday Johnnie on the spot showed up and there were still about 30 sheets to go that were not hung. The job sup. asked well will it be ready to sand on Monday? I thought he was joking at first so i asked are u serious ? Well he informed me they only have less than 3 weeks to complete the job. Would have been nice if it would have been ready. All I said I would do my best but would not guarantee it. I taped and beaded (bead up the wazoo) what I could and left went back this morning and see they finished up the other sheets so of coarse had to filly fart around tape then hang a bunch more bead. Well still walked out the door after 7 hours with a complete second coat but seem to work my azz to do it. Called the sup. up when I left and told him if I have enough steam left tomorrow it would be done to keep his schedule. Also told him I expect a check just as fast for all the headaches. Geez what I guy doesn't do for a buck now days. Haven't had so much as one day off now for over a month, I need a vacation.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I don't work weekends,,, the job and the pay has to be well worth it .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been drilled for two days now about 10 8' board bath renovation .
I've got 2 bill paying HOUSES going on. who comes 1st? when i finish up the bath in the morning , the painter / tile man will be standing in my way , while taking my tools out to the truck . 


I work 7 days a week when the work is there.
the g/cs know this and expect it from me... this is My fault!:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I say take it when you can too many guys cannot find work too have to much work is a blessing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I don't work weekends,,, the job and the pay has to be well worth it .


I work christmas/thanksgiving/weekends ,, whatever it takes to stay in 
business . Sunday is the first day of the week. Tuesday is hump day.
sacrifice pays the bills.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Never turn work down...because tomorrow it might not be there


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

weekend off, whats that???????

I had a framing buddy ask me once "why do you drywallers and tapers work the weekends all the time ? I answered "because you guys don't !"

We come in too late in our phase of construction to be entitled such a luxury, and I'm getting sick of it. The older you get the more it peeves you, Some idiot dose not know how to manage or schedule a job, then expects you to save them. It's one thing if your willing to work the weekend, but if they demand you do.....well, I'm going to start asking them to open up their wallet, Tell them they can take the money from one of the earlier trades that can afford to take weekends off.:furious:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Damm, are you guys union. I have worked last 3 weekends in a row. No I dont blame you guys for not wanting to work weekends. I am just so slammed that I have no choice. That and i have a trip planned. I offer a 24 hr taping, painting, and cleaning service. It gets real hectic at times but I charge a premium for it. The only thing good about it is you can gets tons of stuff done cause your the only trade there. I have 1 painter that works from 4 am to 11am M-f (get paid for 8 hrs). It works for him (doesnt have to pay for daycare)and is great for me. It really makes doing stores and offices much more efficient. Well i got to hit the rack. 78 twelve footers finished 100% with ez sand 90 that needs to be sanded tommorow. Started Fri finished on Sun. Check is already in my pocket. Gonna be a bitch but at 86 cents a ft, it will be worth it. Next Fri I get to start the other half. Got to make that paper.


----------

